# Time to change Roccos food?



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

Over the past several weeks I have noticed the fur on Rocco's front legs getting shorter and shorter, as if it had been shaved. A few nights ago I finally caught him in the act, he's been biting his hair off and chewing it. Not sure when this started, but it's significant enough that he may need a hair cut because his front leg hair is SO SHORT. He has been on Life's Abundance since birth, the formula is for all life stages, and he has environmental allergies that he once took medication for, but I didn't see any changes with the medication so I stopped giving it to him.

Any suggestions on a quality food that you have had success with?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I give my three a probiotic and they get canine caviar lamb formula along with home cook meal


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Quick question have you had him checked over at the vets about this???


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Quick question have you had him checked over at the vets about this???


Couldn't get him an appointment until after Christmas. He has been checked for allergies about 2 months ago but they concluded that it was environmental, not his food. However I find him scratching quite a bit while on Trifexis (sp?) The spots he chews are not irritated, and the hair is still white so I am assuming it isn't a yeast issue.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in the process of changing my Laurel to Grain Free. We use Fromm and I have been transitioning her to From Grain Free. She also has environmental allergies, and licks her feet. I don't notice her biting , just licking.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would personally start him on a probiotic and a good food..................


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

If its environmental do you use an air purifier? what kind of water are you giving him? If from the bottle what brand???


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> If its environmental do you use an air purifier? what kind of water are you giving him? If from the bottle what brand???


Life's Abundance isn't necessarily a bad food. He drinks distilled water from Zephyrhills.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

A good person to reach out to is Crystal she is amazing with info!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Agree I would try Canine Caviar grain free. It also has probiotic added in it. Zach use to do this and he has stopped. We were using Trifexis but have switched to Sentinel.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

I also feed Life's Abundance for Tegan. She also bites the hair on her front legs. She does it usually right before she goes to sleep or naps, so I figured it was just her way of soothing herself to sleep, the way a child sucks their thumb or twirls their hair. She has been on a probiotic formula to help with her tear stains for a little over a week. She is still biting her hair. Coincidence, maybe, maybe not... Is Rocco bothered by tear stains?

All I know is that I have a 20 lb. bag of food right now, and I can't afford to try something new until this is gone. My vet totally approves of this food, and she is very healthy.


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

my4jewels said:


> I also feed Life's Abundance for Tegan. She also bites the hair on her front legs. She does it usually right before she goes to sleep or naps, so I figured it was just her way of soothing herself to sleep, the way a child sucks their thumb or twirls their hair. She has been on a probiotic formula to help with her tear stains for a little over a week. She is still biting her hair. Coincidence, maybe, maybe not... Is Rocco bothered by tear stains?
> 
> All I know is that I have a 20 lb. bag of food right now, and I can't afford to try something new until this is gone. My vet totally approves of this food, and she is very healthy.


He has no problems with tear stains at all. Though I am very diligent about keeping his face clean at all times. He has only been on Trifexis for 2 months now and this definitely started after that, along with the scratching. I think I will discuss that with the vet next week.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I read a lot of information about Life's Abundance, and I found that quite a few people were complaining about their dogs chewing or licking their feet. Many believe that it is a chicken allergy.
I would definitely find a different food, one that does not contain chicken. LA doesn't make a formula that doesn't contain chicken.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Do you think it would be wise to go with no chicken and grain free? I have been looking at some on chewy.com that look very nutricious and affordable. Maybe Hubby will get her some for Christmas. I also wonder, in Tegan's case, if it might help with her tear staining.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

my4jewels said:


> Do you think it would be wise to go with no chicken and grain free? I have been looking at some on chewy.com that look very nutricious and affordable. Maybe Hubby will get her some for Christmas. I also wonder, in Tegan's case, if it might help with her tear staining.


I have found "grain free" to be quite tricky. Either the protein content is too high for toy dogs, or the "filler" is potato or sweet potato, both of which I think of as too high in sugar. I prefer brown rice to potatoes. 

The kibble I give is Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit, mainly bison and brown rice.

I feed them Grandma Lucy's Freeze dried Pureformance. It is available with different meat sources, but uses garbanzo beans as the carbohydrate. I think it is an excellent food, but they do poop huge amounts, and there is undigested carrot in their poo.

I buy it on online at Chewy.com. It is expensive per pound, but makes more when you add water.

I'm just telling you what I am doing. I don't think anybody in the whole world has an absolute "best". It is said that home cooking can be the best or the worst you can do for your dog. People have opinions based on their own particular attitudes and experiences. You ultimately have to decide for yourself, perhaps weighing the input from others.


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

Update: Rocco has been on medrol again to manage his itching and it seems to help, however, I think I need to change my veterinarian. She recommended I change his food and trying a different protein for a few weeks to see if it helps. Life's Abundance has chicken, the vet suggested I try Hill's z/d Low Allergen formula... I paid 33 bucks for the bag (Yes I know Hill's isn' t great but the low allergen aspect is what made me not question it further.) I get the bag home read the ingredients and the 1st two are Starch and Chicken Liver. I will return it tomorrow. If the protein in his regular food is a concern, then why sell me something that has the same protein? I am currently looking for a new vet, holistic if possible. This is all very frustrating. They will get an ear full first thing in the morning.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

I couldn't stand Tegan chewing at her feet, so I bit the bullet and switched her food. We stopped Lifes Abundance, and has been on Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch Grain Free since Christmas. She seems to be chewing her leg fur less. It's still too early though if this is the answer to her problem.


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

my4jewels said:


> I couldn't stand Tegan chewing at her feet, so I bit the bullet and switched her food. We stopped Lifes Abundance, and has been on Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch Grain Free since Christmas. She seems to be chewing her leg fur less. It's still too early though if this is the answer to her problem.



I ended up consulting another vet who does home pet care. Never knew vets made house calls! Anyway, I saved some of the pieces of hair I have caught Rocco chewing, and this particular vet mentioned that Rocco is at the age where his coat begins to transition. The itching is most likely caused by flea saliva as the prevention he is on requires the fleas to bite in order to kill him. All the steroids my previous vet suggested and medications may not even be necessary. He mentioned that I will probably find matting here or there, which I have lately! But he advised me to watch closely to see if the hair grows back and possibly has a change in texture. So this may have been a HUGE overreaction on my part, and I really hope this is the case!


----------

